# What's Sedona have to offer over Moab.



## big knobs (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi all,I have a question regarding Sedona and area.A group of friends and I are making a trip from Nfld (way east in Canada) to either Sedona,Moab or Fruita in the fall.We`ve been to Moab 4 times now in the last 8 years so we`re pretty familiar with what that area has to offer.Although we love the riding in Moab,we`d like to try another area.We`ll be in the area for approx 2 weeks.Seeing it takes us a whole day to get there,once we`re there,we like to keep our travel to a minimum and take in all the area has to offer.
This is where my question comes in.What do Sedona and area offer in comparison to Moab.All your answers will be appreciated.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

There are a lot of new off-system trails that have popped up in Sedona over the last 5 years or so. They have done a lot to make Sedona a lot more interesting and fun, yet you have to know where those trails are and how to get to them, and even still it's not on the same scale as Moab. The wilderness area above Sedona makes it impossible to get a very long descent or climb, save Munds Wagon Trail. Most of Sedona is steep short uphills and steep short downhills. Moab is simply on a much bigger scale with longer trails, bigger climbs and descents, etc. I ride Sedona because it's only 45 min away, a change from my regular trails, and warmer than my regular trails (good in the Winter, bad in the Summer). Sedona probably has more "civilization", although it has a lot of uppity high-class stuff as well that may still not cater to your wishes. Luckily, Cottonwood is nearby if you want to keep it simple. Sedona is also pretty close to Flagstaff, which is a great riding destination in the Summer (big climbs, descents, singletrack, aspens, etc) and Phoenix is a great destination in the Winter. 

So the main places to ride in the Fall should be Sedona, Flagstaff, Prescott, and Phoenix. Usually they are all possible, unless we get an early heavy snow in Flagstaff, but that's pretty rare.

If you know where to go and ride, Sedona is getting to be more worthwhile. I still wouldn't compare it to Moab, but it's getting to the point where it stands on it's own IMO. The problem is finding these trails and routes. The views in Sedona are awesome, some of the best in mountain biking. I'm not trying to say that Sedona sucks or that you wouldn't have fun there, it's just that I've been to both and I don't think Sedona compares. Kind of like your local amusement park vs. Disney World.

I like Flagstaff better and I think Flagstaff has a better variety of trails, but I am baised to big descents and climbs. Flagstaff, just up the road from Sedona, offers trails from just below 7000' to above 9000' (the peaks go to 12,600, but are in wilderness). The fall can be an excellent time to be riding both Sedona and Flagstaff. Flagstaff is more of an "outdorsy" town, also a college-town. Sedona is more of a "magic/mystical/hippie" town. Flagstaff has relatively flat smooth singletrack. Rocky technical trails. Big downhill trails with lots of fun flow and jumps and drops. Big climbs, long descents, etc. When Flagstaff is "open" (right now it's under snow) it is usually a no-brainer for me to head there, vs other places in the state.

In the Fall you will also be able to ride Prescott (1hr or so away) and most likely Phoenix. We have hundreds of miles of trails in Prescott, vertical, but not much technical, still, it's fun and it's mountain biking. If you are a strong intermediate I recommend doing Spruce Mountain, trail 396, 305, 297 (it's at the end of 305) and Granite Basin. Not all on one day most likely. 

So while Sedona by itself is getting better, it's still no Moab. Add Flagstaff though to Sedona and you start to get something that can provide quite a few days of varied riding, as well as options if it's too hot/cold in one of the places (but that's unlikely in the early fall, it also usually doesn't snow in Flagstaff until later in the year compared to more Northerly destinations).


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

i'd say sedona has more single track vs blown out jeep roads ect.... Maybe its i'm a bit bored w moab but i dig sedona for sure.... Gotta hook up with the bike and bean if your down that way..

If count flag 1 hour away, black canyon city has some fast roller coaster riding as well...

Have you thought about S/w utah?


----------



## Tor-y-Foel (Nov 10, 2006)

Sedona and Flagstaff will be pushed to offer two full weeks of riding in the same way that Fruita/Moab can but if you have done the latter and want something new I would definitely go for it. 

At a minimum you can reckon on three to four days riding at Sedona - do your homework and try to hook up with traildoc for the off the radar stuff - some of that is outstanding. Flag is a bare half hour away and is good for at least two epic days. Again look to hook up with someone who knows the way around - we rode with chalkpaw who knows it inside out. You can add a couple of shorter easier days in those areas and Prescot is not too far away for a day trip too.

Otherwise I would recommend heading down to Phoenix for a few days - about two and half hours driving and a whole new world of great trails. If you like technical trails reckon on two days on South Mountain + Goat Camp and the Hawes area and there are some great options on the Mountain Preserve (T100 area) - lots of info and maps on the AZ board visitor sticky and by searching the board under the trail names. There is a very strong biking community there that is very welcoming:thumbsup: 

As someone else has said, SW Utah is a destination in its own right. For two weeks I would recommend a week in Hurricane/St George area and a week in Cedar City area and reckon to explore Zion and Bryce national parks for a couple of days off - some of the most enjoyable and varied biking I have done in that area


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

I will be there in March, and have only ONE (1) day to ride (or the wife will kill me.)

I have heard that if you can only do one, it's between Submarine Rock and Cathedral Rock.

Any comments?

Thx.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

dwt said:


> I will be there in March, and have only ONE (1) day to ride (or the wife will kill me.)
> 
> I have heard that if you can only do one, it's between Submarine Rock and Cathedral Rock.
> 
> ...


If you've got one _whole_ day and have the legs, you can loop Broken Arrow/Chicken Point/Submarine Rock with Templeton/Cathedral Rock/Buddha Beach and _still_ have enough time for a Jordan/Secret Trails/Huckaby run.

But for my money, if you like tech, do like Tory said and hook up with traildoc and see some of the off system stuff like damifino, H.......E, and Hangover.

To the OP, AZ has plenty to keep you entertained in the fall with Sedona, Prescott, Flagg, Phoenix, and don't forget Tucson (Bugs/Green Valley/Prison/Camp, etc). Sooo many great trails. Use the AZ board and let the friendly locals help you find the goods.

AZ has the best, most sharing, local riders of anywhere I've found.


----------



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

Big knobs when exactly are you going? And are your dates a bit flexible? Reason I ask is that if you are coming in say September you can pretty much go wherever you want out west as pretty much everywhere will be having good weather.

So maybe try something different other then the deserts. Oregon is amazing....as is Tahoe...so many places to go.


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

big knobs said:


> Hi all,I have a question regarding Sedona and area.A group of friends and I are making a trip from Nfld (way east in Canada) to either Sedona,Moab or Fruita in the fall.We`ve been to Moab 4 times now in the last 8 years so we`re pretty familiar with what that area has to offer.Although we love the riding in Moab,we`d like to try another area.We`ll be in the area for approx 2 weeks.Seeing it takes us a whole day to get there,once we`re there,we like to keep our travel to a minimum and take in all the area has to offer.
> This is where my question comes in.What do Sedona and area offer in comparison to Moab.All your answers will be appreciated.


BK:

I am curious what your favorite trails are in Moab? If Blue Dot, Rock Stacker, Jackson's, High Plains Drifter, UPS, LPS, Comfortably Dumb and Double Down are on your list I would say Sedona could easily provide a good ten days of riding that you would enjoy.

I am in the process of finishing up a list of advanced, intermediate and beginner singletrack loops in Sedona and so far I have over 16 days of loop/shuttle rides for an advanced type rider. If you are an intermediate rider I have about 6 days of riding and 2 days of beginner/intermediate rides.

As Jayem said it is somewhat difficult to find your way around all the extra special trails but that is going to change. I will be posting the over 28 rides, ranging from 2 to 5 hours in length in the next couple of days and will also be able to provide maps of the location of the loops. At some point they will all be GPS'ed for more accurate route finding.

The current Intel will give you the general location (of the loop, shuttle or out and back), length of the ride, and the popularity of the ride for an advanced rider (A1 being the most popular and D1 the least popular for an advanced rider). Very few of the loops are totally in any published trail guide, so this might be the extra special experience you are looking for.

If you are going to be in Sedona for any length of time 2.35+ dual ply tires are recommended with some type of tubeless sealant system. If you are into the non tubeless system bring lots of tubes and a good pump or CO2 system. Also drill out your rims for Schrader tubes in case you run out of tubes, and a generous local has is a Schrader tube to lend or sell you.

TD


----------



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

TD I can't wait for you posts!!!


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

TD has the goods on Sedona.

To the OP: I think it's a no-brainer. If you've been to Moab four times already, why not expand your horizons a bit? Sedona is a great experience even outside the biking; it's a cool one-of-a-kind town.

And if you guys are bedding down in Sedona for two weeks, nothing's stopping you from spending a few days on the bigger systems in Flag (half an hour north) or the big technical stuff in Phoenix (90ish minutes south).

Sounds like an awesome vacation to me.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Hit traildocs suggestions and you'll be stoked. He & his peers are making Sedona a world class destination.

Moab has more vert...... but IMHO sedona has better scenery, fewer users on the trails, less jeep-road riding, and flagstaff is a super bonus...

Looking forward to the route suggestions traildoc! I really enjoyed riding your tour last year.

Traildoc in action:


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

FM said:


> Hit traildocs suggestions and you'll be stoked. He & his peers are making Sedona a world class destination.
> 
> Moab has more vert...... but IMHO sedona has better scenery, fewer users on the trails, less jeep-road riding, and flagstaff is a super bonus...
> 
> ...


FM:

Thanks for the support. I put your check in the mail today and you should get it by Tuesday. The loop idea list is pretty much done and I should be able to post is shortly. I have been trying to figure out a way to dumb down the route finding so the more adventurist mountain biker can find their way on my recommended route.

TD


----------



## TiRyder (Mar 8, 2005)

FM said:


> Hit traildocs suggestions and you'll be stoked. He & his peers are making Sedona a world class destination.
> 
> Moab has more vert...... but IMHO sedona has better scenery, fewer users on the trails, less jeep-road riding, and flagstaff is a super bonus...
> 
> ...


I agree her, but aslo some of what Jayem is saying. Everything in MOAB is just on a larger scale, but that is not necessarily a good thing.

I have ridden both locations and would probably go back to Sedona for a week before Moab. The trails are more secluded, tougher to get to, and largely deserted. I rode entire trails. going 15+ miles without seeing another person in Sedona - you cant go 15 yards in Moab without running into groups of people and off-roaders. I prefer the seclusion. The best part is that once you are back in town, you have better restaurants and off bike activities.

Dont get me wrong, I loved riding Moab and hope to get back, but it would be a 2-3 days visit with 4-5 fays in Loma/Fruita/Grand Junction.

If I had to choose between spening a week in Moab vs. a week in Sedona, I am in Sedona.


----------



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

TD, Do you let guys tag along on your rides to learn the trails? Im down in Phoenix and would love to learn some of the good off the beaten path stuff.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

My 2 cents - I have ridden both Moab & Sedona areas..... Bare in mind I have to travel from New Zealand to get there....

I agree with Jayem for sure, Moab has more scale... BUT, in my opinion if Moab didnt have the huge canyon, it wouldnt be all it is made out to be.... Again, not saying it isnt awesome, it is.... But found Sedona to be better......

The trails are not packed with riders, it is far more peaceful..... And with Flagstaff just up the road is another added bonus....

I would go back to Sedona in a heartbeat..... I went in summer, was really hot, but not that that bad... I really enjoyed being able to ride from Bike n Bean down to the river nad having an awesome swim etc, that was cooleo.....


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

TiRyder said:


> The trails are more secluded, tougher to get to, and largely deserted. I rode entire trails. going 15+ miles without seeing another person in Sedona - you cant go 15 yards in Moab without running into groups of people and off-roaders. I prefer the seclusion.


I don't know if I'd agree with that. I've done Sedona days where it's almost deserted and I've ridden predominantly on trails that not many other people ride, but on the other hand, a LOT of people go to Sedona, riders and others. I would say it's more about the time of the year and chance as to whether there'll be many people on the trails. I rode from West Sedona almost all the way to Oak Creek without seeing any other riders, but then the last trail was a highway (slim shady) of rider traffic, and then turning around the other way Templeton was packed with all sorts of people and even some dumbass on a horse with another horse a quarter mile behind him just wandering around, the route to Submarine Rock on any given day is usually busy, not to mention the Pink-Jeeps and others that you'll also encounter. I rode Moab and we actually didn't encounter any other riders as far as I can remember (it's been a while), but I definitely believe that Moab would have it's ups and downs as far as traffic is concerned as well. Go to Sedona on a popular day and try to get to Submarine Rock, you'll see everyone, riders, hikers, 4x4ers, trying to get there all at once from every angle possible. There are other places in Sedona that are similer. I guess I haven't done Moab when it's "busy", but I have done Sedona when it's "busy", and it's far from secluded or peacefull. It varies hugely.


----------



## Trail Cruzer (Nov 11, 2008)

You should consider Saint George Utah. Like Moab only with more desert single track. The town is larger but not as cool as Moab.


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

fiveo said:


> TD I can't wait for you posts!!!


Popular Sedona Rides Consisting of Loops, Out and Back Rides and Shuttles on System and Non-System Trails

Trails are shown by where they are located, the degree of difficulty, the length of the ride and my rating as to which trail I would ride first as an advanced rider (A1, A2, A3, B1, B2, C1 & D1)

West Sedona Area

Advanced Loops:

1.	Start at the High School to Under the Radar to Under Under the Radar to New Rams Head to Cake Walk to Pyramid to Witch Doctor to Pyramid to Cake Walk to New Rams Head to Under Under the Radar to Double D to New Rams Head to Chavez Road to Ridge to Sketch to Lemonade Bypass to Old Ridge to Ridge to Carol Canyon to Homee to Bike Path to the High School. (approx. 3 ½ hours ) A1

2.	Start at the Cultural Center to Ledge'n'Airy to Bypass to Girdner to Easy Rider to Plumber's Crack to the Cultural Center. (approx. 2 hours ) A3

3.	Start at Thunder Mountain Trailhead to Chimney Rock to Dry Creek Road to Lower Lizard Head to Dry Creek Gravel Road (Vultee Arch Road) to Lost Watch to Touron to Chuck Wagon to Chuck Wagon to Touron to Sunset to Dry Creek Gravel Road (Vultee Arch Road) to Lower Lizard Head to Dry Creek Road to Thunder Mountain to Thunder Mountain Trailhead. (approx. 4 hours ) A1

4.	Start at Thunder Mountain Trailhead to Chimney Rock to Dry Creek Road to Lower Lizard Head to Dry Creek Gravel Road to Lost Watch to Touron to Chuck Wagon to Chuck Wagon to Lost Watch to Mescal to Canyon of Fools to Dawa to Cockscomb to Christmas Wash to AZ Cypress to Anaconda to Girdner to Lower Lizard Head to Dry Creek Road to Thunder Mountain Trail to the Thunder Mountain Trailhead. (approx. 5 hours ) A2

5.	Recycle Center to Carol Canyon to Ridge to Sketch to Ridge to Upper Ram's Head to New Ram's Head to Secret Slick Rock to Red Rock Crossing Road to Carol Canyon Wash to Under Under Under the Radar to Under Under the Radar to Old Post to Bike Path to Homee to Carol Canyon to the Recycle Center. (approx. 3 hours) B1

6.	Mtn. Bike Heaven to Front Side of Airport to Bandit to Tabletop to Windsurfer to Bogus to Sketch to Ridge to Upper Ram's Head to New Ram's Head to Double D to Under Under the Radar to New Ram's Head to Cakewalk to Pyramid to Witch Doctor to Pyramid to Cakewalk to Old Post to Bike Path to Homee to Upper Homee to Old Post to Recycle Center to Shelby Road to 89A to Mt. Bike Heaven. (approx. 4 hours) B1

7.	Basha's to Little Elf Trailhead to Tea Cup to Upper Tea Cup to Mouse Fingers to Tea Cup to Soldiers Pass Road to Soldiers Pass Trail to Jordan to Ant Hill to the Ant Hill Climb Trail to the Jump Trail to Roller Coaster to The Nine Way Intersection to Centennial to Crucifixion to Second Coming to Airport Road to Front Side of Airport to Bandit to Recycle Center to Shelby Road to 89A to Basha's. (approx. 3 hours) B2

8.	Second Coming and 89A to Second Coming to Grand Central to the Nine Way to Roller Coaster to the Jump Trail to Ant Hill to Jordan to Soldiers Pass Trail to Soldiers Pass Road to Seven Scared Pools to Soldiers Pass Trail to Jordan to Power Station Plunge to the Nine Way to Centennial to Crucifixion to Second Coming to 89A. (approx. 3 ½ hours) B2

9.	Catholic Church and Crucifixion Trailhead to Lost and Found to Jump Trail to Ant Hill to Jordan to Power Station Plunge to Jordan to Jim Thompson to Birdcage to Jim Thompson to Jordan to Power Station Plunge to Grand Central to Second Coming to the Catholic Church (approx. 3 ½ hours) B2

10.	Mtn. Bike Heaven to the Front Side of Airport to Brewer to Crucifixion to Grand Central to the Nine Way to Centennial to Crucifixion to Second Coming to 89A to Mtn. Bike Heaven. (2 ½ hours) B2

Intermediate Loops:

1.	Start at Girdner Trailhead and Dry Creek Road to Dry Creek Gravel Road to Lost Watch to Touron to Chuck Wagon to Lost Watch to Secret Dry Creek Wash Crossing to Seven Canyons Road to Deadman's Pass Trail to Enchantment Road to Boyton Pass Road to Dawa to OK to AZ Cypress to Anaconda Bypass to Anaconda to Girdner to the Girdner Trailhead at Dry Creek Road. (approx. 3 1/2 hours) C1

2.	Start at Girdner Trailhead at Dry Creek Road to Girdner to Anaconda to AZ Cypress to Girdner to Easy Rider to Plumber's Crack to Color Cove to Dry Creek Road to Lower Lizard Head to Dry Creek Road and Girdner Trailhead. approx. 2 hours ) C1

Easy Ride Out and Back with some short Intermediate to Advanced Sections:

1. Park at Deaman's Pass Trail Head ride Deadman's to the end of Trail and ride
back to your car. The easiest direction is east to west. If you thought the ride was too advanced you can ride the paved roads back to your vehicle. (approx. 1 ½ to 2 hours) D1

Advanced Shuttle Rides

Drop the Shuttle Vehicle at the Red Rock Crossing Road and Chavez Road Intersection then drive to the High School at Upper Red Rock Loop Road and Hwy 89A.

1.	Start at the High School to Under the Radar to Under Under the Radar to Double D to New Ram's Head to Secret Slick Rock to Red Rock Crossing to Templeton to Slim Shady to H&#8230;..E to Baldwin to Templeton to Red Rock Crossing to the Carol Canyon Wash to Upper Red Rock Loop Road to Pyramid to Witch Doctor to Pyramid to Cake Walk to New Ram's Head to Under Under Under the Radar to the Shuttle Vehicle. The pick-up vehicle would be parked at the Red Rock Crossing Road and Chavez Road intersection.( approx. 4 hours) A1

2.	Start at the High School to Under the Radar to Under Under the Radar to Double D to New Ram's Head to Secret Slick Rock to Red Rock Crossing to Templeton to Back of Beyond to Easy Breezy to Easy Sleezy to the Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to H&#8230;..E to Baldwin to Templeton to Red Rock Crossing to the Carol Canyon Wash to Upper Red Rock Loop Road to Pyramid to Witch Doctor to Pyramid to Cake Walk to New Ram's Head to Under Under Under the Radar to the Shuttle Vehicle. The pick-up vehicle would be parked at the Red Rock Crossing Road and Chavez Road intersection.( approx. 5 hours) A1+

3.	Start at the High School and the Herkenham Trailhead. Ride Down Herkenham to Old Post to the Exit of Old Post at the Red Rock Crossing Road. (15 to 20 minutes) B1

4.	Start at the High School and the Herkenham Trailhead. Ride Down Herkenham to Old Post turn left to Under Under the Radar to Under Under Under the Radar to Carol Canyon Wash to the pick-up vehicle parked at the bridge on the Red Rock Crossing Road. (30 minutes) A2

5. Start at the High School and the Under the Radar Trailhead to Bike Path to
Under the Radar to Under Under the Radar to Under Under Under the Radar to Carol Canyon Wash to the pick-up vehicle parked at the bridge on the Red Rock Crossing Road. (45 minutes) A1

Hwy 89A and 179 Area (Near Schnebly Hill Road)

Advanced Loops:

1.	Schnebly Hill Road and Hwy. 179 to Huckaby Parking Lot to Munds Wagon Trail to Cow Pies to Damifino Saddle to Hangover to Munds Wagon Wheel to Huckaby Parking Lot to Fast Trail to Schnebly Hill Road to Hwy 179. ( approx. 2 1/2 hours ) A1

2.	Burger King Schnelby Hill Road to Huckaby Parking Lot to Munds Wagon Trail to Cow Pies to Damifino Saddle to Damifino to Damifido to Killer Bee to Lavitra to Casner Canyon to Grass Hopper Point to Midgley Bridge to Wilson to Jim Thompson to Bird Cage to Jim Thompson to Jordan to Power House Plunge to the Nine Way to Grand Central to Crucifixion to Burger King. (approx. 4 1/2 hours) A1

Broken Arrow Area

Advanced Loops

1. Pine Court to Mystic to Hogalicious to Hog Wash to Hog Heaven to Mystic to Chaplel Road to Chapel Trail to Little Horse to Chicken Point to Broken Arrow to High on the Hog to Hog Heaven to Hog Wash to Cemetery to Pine Court. (approx. 2 ½ hours) A1

2. Pine Court to Mystic to Hogalicious to Hog Wash to Hog Heaven to Mystic to Chapel Road Chapel Trail to Little Horse to Lama to Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to H.T. to Little Horse to Chicken Point to Broken Arrow to High on the Hog to Hog Heaven to Hog Wash to Cemetery to Pine Court. ( approx. 3 ½ hours) A2

3.	Pine Court to Mystic to Hogalicious to Hog Wash to Hog Heaven to Mystic to Chapel Road to Chapel Trail to Little Horse to Lama to Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to Templeton to Back of Beyond to Easy Breezy to H.T. to Little Horse to Chicken Point to Broken Arrow to High on the Hog to Hog Heaven to Hog Wash to Cemetery to Pine Court. ( approx. 4 hours) A1

Little Horse Parking Lot (located on the east side of Hwy 179 about 400 yards south of the Back of Beyond Road/Hwy. 179 intersection)

Advanced Loops:

1.	Bell Rock Tail to H.T. to Easy Sleezy to Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to H&#8230;..E to Baldwin to Templeton to Back of Beyond to Easy Breezy to H.T. to Bell Rock to Little Horse Parking Lot. (approx. 3 hours) A1

2.	Bell Rock Trail to H.T. to Easy Sleezy to Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to H&#8230;..E to Baldwin to Templeton to Back of Beyond to Easy Breezy to H.T. to Bell Rock to Little Horse to Little Horse to Chicken Point to Broken Arrow to High on the Hog to Hog Heaven to Mystic to the Neighborhood to Little Horse Parking Lot. ( approx. 4 1/2 hours) A1

Starting From Village of Oak Creek

Advanced Loop:

1.	Red Agave to Made in the Shade (this trail is a loop so you can do the high or low line to get to Slim Shady) to Slim Shady to H.T to Eazy Sleezy to Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to H&#8230;.E to Baldwin to Templeton to Slim Shady to Made in the Shade to the Red Agave. ( approx. 4 hours) A1

2.	Red Agave to Made in the Shade (this trail is a loop so you can do the high or low line to get to Slim Shady) to Slim Shady to Templeton to Back of Beyond to Eazy Breezy to H.T. to Little Horse to Lama to Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to Made in the Shade to the Red Agave. (approx. 3 hours) A1

Classic Intermediate Loop with Beginner and Advanced Sections

1. From Bike & Bean to Bell Rock Pathway to Lama to Little Horse to Broken Arrow to Morgan Road to Hwy. 179 to Pine Court to Mystic to Chapel Road to the Neighborhood Trail to Bell Rock Pathway to H.T. to Templeton to Bell Rock Pathway to Bike & Bean. (approx. 3 ½ hours) A3

Easy Ride Out and Back:

1. From Bike & Bean ride to the Bell Rock Pathway Trailhead proceed north to the Little Horse Parking Lot turn around and ride back to the Bell Rock Trailhead. (approx. 2 hours) D1

Easy Loop:

1.	From Bike & Bean ride to the Bell Rock Pathway Trailhead Proceed North to the Bell Rock Loop Trail after completing the loop ride back to Bike& Bean on Bell Rock Pathway. (approx. 1 ½ hours) D1


----------



## hfly (Dec 30, 2003)

One big thing that Sedona has over Moab is _much, much_ better winter riding. Temps remain much more moderate through Sedona in the wintertime.

hfly


----------



## steadyflow (Apr 25, 2006)

TiRyder said:


> you cant go 15 yards in Moab without running into groups of people and off-roaders.


Not really true....many places to ride in Moab that you won't see people, just have to know where to go.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

hfly said:


> One big thing that Sedona has over Moab is _much, much_ better winter riding. Temps remain much more moderate through Sedona in the wintertime.
> 
> hfly


Moab has had a rough year. I have been watching the weather with expectations to make a winter trip.

But on the note of riding itself. All riding is great. If you never been to anywhere, it's a good time. I love Sedona riding. I hate the city. I love Moab too. There is much more riding in Moab., and exciting riding riding...that I know of.


----------



## JP Nuts (Jun 21, 2004)

So, i agree w/ the poster who said you should experience Sedona because you have enjoyed Moab 4 times. You will form your own opinion after your ride time here. Sedona is way technical. i have had the good fortune of hike a biking while Traildoc rode. I have ridden my Turner Spot at least once in all 48 states. Sedona is special. I liked Hurricane & ST George for their trails. Perhaps the rides are the best when you can hook up w/ a local for route finding which makes the ride so much better. Sedona's trails are so plentiful. Ride Sedona and make your own comparisions.


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

*Thanks for the trail list, Trail Doc*

Now, where can I find a map with all those trail names on them?


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

Harryonaspot said:


> Now, where can I find a map with all those trail names on them?


Spot:

My hope is to find a rider who enjoys GPSing the rides he or she does. I will provide them with a map before the ride and a free tour of the ride. After the ride they will give me a copy of the GPS file so I can in turn share it with future riders interested in doing the same ride.

The attached picture is the type of map I will provide prior to the ride.

TD


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

hfly said:


> One big thing that Sedona has over Moab is _much, much_ better winter riding. Temps remain much more moderate through Sedona in the wintertime.
> hfly


hfly:

I think you have hit on a good point. We had over 5" of rain the last two weeks and yesterday the riding conditions were pretty darn good.

Attached is a picture of a north facing shady spot on a new trail.This section reminds me of the Notch on the LPS w/o the big rooty spot. Prior to the picture section the trail rides on more than a mile of mostly twisty downhill slickrock giving riders a Moabesk riding experience.

TD


----------



## titusguy (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm going to jump in here. I live in CO and do a ton of Moab trips. I have also done a few dozen Sedona trips, i spend 9 days there every Thanksgiving and throw in a few spring trips as well. 

The main difference and benefit that Sedona has over Moab is overall AND riding convenience. 
We always rent a house when we go to to Sedona, the market for such things is huge. In moab, it's either hotel, hostel or camp far-ish away. And, you can ride from your house and be on trail within a few miles. We do all-day rides from the house and touch almost no road. We do that a lot. When staying in uptown, we head over to tea cups and link all that stuff., Down in Oak Creek we start at bell rock and link all that, same thing with West Sedona. 
No loading up a car, no long sections of road. 

You cannot do that in Moab. Sure, all you people who want to play hardmen will say, "i've ridden from camp and done Porcupine as a loop." Well, bully for you, we've all done it and it's miserable. Sorry, but riding 20 miles on road, including a dusty, long climb, to do 14 miles of trail doesn't cut it. 

Sedona is way more convenient in that sense.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Thx TD.*



traildoc said:


> Prior to the picture section the trail rides on more than a mile of mostly twisty downhill slickrock giving riders a Moabesk riding experience.


I'm on a vicarious Sedona/Moab ride as I type!

JMac 
(....who has relatives in Prescott, pondering why he isn't there now to sneak up to Sedona for a real ride..:cryin: ..)


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

I can't comment on the riding, but holy crap the tasting menu paired with wines at Enchantment in Sedona is pure food sex.


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

Sedona is one of the places I wish I could ride more. My first ride there was in 1992 and it blew my mind. I think I had an Orange Juice and mushroom smoothie my first ride out there. I never seem to find the time anymore. When I was in college in Flag I was soo effin lazy and drunk all night , that riding became a liability. later on when I moved back to ABQ we would visit northern AZ and spend our vacation time with the sandrails and RVs at the cinders. There is things I need to see again in Sedona before I die damnit!


----------



## jhkvt (Jun 15, 2009)

*What map please?*

Traildoc: What trail map is that you've annotated? Thanks for great info.


----------



## trailtrash (Jun 25, 2009)

Whafe said:


> ... BUT, in my opinion if Moab didnt have the huge canyon, it wouldnt be all it is made out to be ...........


And if the rockies didn't have the mountains the skiing wouldn't be all its made out to be.
And if the oceans dried up the beaches wouldn't be all they're made out to be.
And if the...........

The fact is Moab does have the canyons therefore it is all it's made out to be.
I'm not comparing the two because I have yet to make it to Sedona and I hope to some day.
Just saying statements like that are irrelavent.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Don't Sleep In The Subway*



titusguy said:


> I'm going to jump in here. I live in CO and do a ton of Moab trips. I have also done a few dozen Sedona trips, i spend 9 days there every Thanksgiving and throw in a few spring trips as well.
> 
> The main difference and benefit that Sedona has over Moab is overall AND riding convenience.
> We always rent a house when we go to to Sedona, the market for such things is huge.


I looked through this list and have read the AZ Sticky.

Any recommendations for house rentals?


----------



## azepicriderandrunner (Feb 8, 2008)

titusguy said:


> You cannot do that in Moab. Sure, all you people who want to play hardmen will say, "i've ridden from camp and done Porcupine as a loop." Well, bully for you, we've all done it and it's miserable. Sorry, but riding 20 miles on road, including a dusty, long climb, to do 14 miles of trail doesn't cut it.


In the world of _epic_ riding, I'd vote for Moab over Sedona (this coming from a native Arizonan). They have better pizza there too :thumbsup: Paradox Pizza


----------



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

Was going to say I'm also going to Sedona in March, and appreciate people that post info like Trail did. 

Thanks for the information, it always makes trips better.


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

jhkvt said:


> Traildoc: What trail map is that you've annotated? Thanks for great info.


Unfortunately most of those trails are known to those who have ridden with me or my friends. Some of the trail's are on Epic Rider's map which is discussed in the Trail Info Sticky.

The hope is that Dale will update his map to show all those trails, but to date he has higher piorities. Eventually we will have videos of all the loops with GPX files to download.

Until then you will have to rely on a willing local or an in-the-know non local to show you around.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

traildoc said:


> 6.	Mtn. Bike Heaven to Front Side of Airport to Bandit to Tabletop to Windsurfer to Bogus to Sketch to Ridge to Upper Ram's Head to New Ram's Head to Double D to Under Under the Radar to New Ram's Head to Cakewalk to Pyramid to Witch Doctor to Pyramid to Cakewalk to Old Post to Bike Path to Homee to Upper Homee to Old Post to Recycle Center to Shelby Road to 89A to Mt. Bike Heaven. (approx. 4 hours) B1
> 
> 10.	Mtn. Bike Heaven to the Front Side of Airport to Brewer to Crucifixion to Grand Central to the Nine Way to Centennial to Crucifixion to Second Coming to 89A to Mtn. Bike Heaven. (2 ½ hours) B2


As posted above, I'll be there in March but will only be able to ride one day (don't trash me if my wife wants me to play golf and go hiking with her the rest of the time we're there  )

These sound like good bets for a too-rist. Rent a bike, do the long one and if I have the legs and time, do the short one.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Not to mention Moab Brewery. We've all downed a few tons of microbrews as well, and there are LOTS of good ones, but the whole range of brews (9) at this place are among the best I've ever tasted. 

It's the Porcupine Rim of Breweries (ouch  )


----------



## Epicrider (Jan 13, 2004)

Some pics to go with the trail descriptions




































































































































































traildoc said:


> Popular Sedona Rides Consisting of Loops, Out and Back Rides and Shuttles on System and Non-System Trails


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

trailtrash said:


> And if the rockies didn't have the mountains the skiing wouldn't be all its made out to be.
> And if the oceans dried up the beaches wouldn't be all they're made out to be.
> And if the...........
> 
> ...


Very profound.....

Yes you make a point, but was not making the comment literally, agree what you are saying... Was more meaning the canyon gives Moab the awe inspiring views, where by Sadona has its own goodies...

Best you get yourself out to Sedona to ride, then you can give your profound opinion to us all.


----------



## trailtrash (Jun 25, 2009)

Whafe said:


> Very profound.....
> 
> Yes you make a point, but was not making the comment literally, agree what you are saying... Was more meaning the canyon gives Moab the awe inspiring views, where by Sadona has its own goodies...
> 
> Best you get yourself out to Sedona to ride, then you can give your profound opinion to us all.


looking at the above pics, Sedona is definitly a place I will visit someday.
And as titusguy was saying ,being able to ride right from the house he was renting would be cool.

You must have some epic riding areas there in New Zealand.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice shooting. I can see I might be doing some hiking instead of hucking here and there


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

no fair....just looking at those photos was like a wet dream....can't wait till I can actually make a pilgrimage out west. Cheers from NY!


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Oneanta, hello from Syracuse.

Those westerners might have rocks and mesas and canyons and all that - but WE have mud, and roots, and rocks. And did I mention mud? Or snow?

So where do you ride down southeast?


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

trailtrash said:


> looking at the above pics, Sedona is definitly a place I will visit someday.
> And as titusguy was saying ,being able to ride right from the house he was renting would be cool.
> 
> You must have some epic riding areas there in New Zealand.


Yep, Sedona is quite the opposite to New Zealand riding.......... Dont want to derail a great thread.....


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

This puts Sedona on my to-ride list before or after the hot season this year.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Flyer said:


> This puts Sedona on my to-ride list before or after the hot season this year.


Hot, dam hot n wet, good if you are with a woman but not if you are in the jungle....


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

Harryonaspot said:


> Now, where can I find a map with all those trail names on them?


http://singletrack.us/gallery/displayimage.php?album=56&pos=2

Since I don't have a GPS map I just draw in non-listed trails on the Frank Hassler Map with a black sharpee.

If you have a specific loop in mind on my list let me know which one and I will attempt to draw it out for you. The map will not have coordinates so you will not be guaranteed an exact routing since you might be in a spot that has numerous trail options that go the wrong direction or are not rideable.

Someday all loops will be GPS and links will be available. I don't know if Epic Rider shares his gps trail files and whether he has put traildoc gps loop files together.

At some point that data will be available but not yet.


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

Bottom line...if you want to ride in Sedona listen to TrailDoc. I drove through and he took me on some amazing rides. The first day was 26miles that took us 7.5 hours...not quite a XC style ride, very technical. Day 2 was a bit more mild with a desert ST feel with some techie sections.
TrailDoc is a great guy that will teach most of us a few things about technical riding...the old man sure showed me a few things! 
BTW, I'll try and make it down your way this year John so I can show you that I'm not totally worthless...well, maybe!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

dwt said:


> Oneanta, hello from Syracuse.
> 
> Those westerners might have rocks and mesas and canyons and all that - but WE have mud, and roots, and rocks. And did I mention mud? Or snow?
> 
> So where do you ride down southeast?


We got mud and snow in Arizona as well, but luckily at the lower elevations we have nice smooth trails like these.


----------



## BottomBraket (Oct 16, 2007)

Keep it simple. If you've been to Moab 4 times, then go to Sedona. 

Hook up with the local bike shops like Bike-N-Bean.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

BottomBraket said:


> Keep it simple. If you've been to Moab 4 times, then go to Sedona.
> 
> Hook up with the local bike shops like Bike-N-Bean.


For those of us who haven't been to Sedona yet, do you recommend Bike-N-Bean over Mountain Bike Heaven? Or any other shop? Or six of one, half dozen of the other?

I'm looking to rent a trail bike for one day and ride about 4 hours on fairly technical - but not full face helmet and body armor technical - trails. Will bring my own shoes, pedals & helmet.

Thx.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

dwt said:


> For those of us who haven't been to Sedona yet, do you recommend Bike-N-Bean over Mountain Bike Heaven? Or any other shop? Or six of one, half dozen of the other?
> 
> I'm looking to rent a trail bike for one day and ride about 4 hours on fairly technical - but not full face helmet and body armor technical - trails. Will bring my own shoes, pedals & helmet.
> 
> Thx.


Bike & Bean because they have the black goodness on tap


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

If you start in Oak Creek, then Bike n Bean, if you start in Sedona, then Mtb Heaven. I'd say most riders actually start in Oak Creek, but both work pretty well. I've gone back and forth many times over which shop I like "more". Both are good.


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

*Rider BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Jayem said:


> If you start in Oak Creek, then Bike n Bean, if you start in Sedona, then Mtb Heaven. I'd say most riders actually start in Oak Creek, but both work pretty well. I've gone back and forth many times over which shop I like "more". Both are good.


It is nice that Jayem thinks both shops are good, but that needs to be clarified ALOT. Rider BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I personally have never been on a B&B ride, but I have ridden with Chewy and he is great asset to the Sedona biking scene. I don't think he has ever been into guiding a full blown bushwhack ride that is sometimes done at MBH, so there maybe a difference in the ultimate experience.

IMHO you will always get a non-bushwhack ride at B&B and sometimes you will get a bushwhack ride at MBH. Other times at MBH you will get a normal ride on Wednesday and a gnarlier ride on Sunday.

I personally don't mind the bushwhack riding but some people are very unhappy at the end of their ride, they think they have wasted a day of riding.

If I am on a ride that someone isn't enjoying I will usually take pity on them and tell them to hold on for a couple more minutes and I will change the ride scenario by leaving the shop ride and transitioning into a super fun ride. I have made numerous new friends by saving people from the bushwhack experience.

If you are adventurous, maybe you are suited to a Rama bushwhack and will be smiling from ear to ear as you ride through cats claw and over prickly pear cactus. There is nothing like it if you are into self-abuse, I recommend it.

I would suggest asking the ride leader what kind of ride do you have planned if you are riding out of MBH. If I am on the ride relax, you are going to have a memorable experience just start yelling this ride SUCKS early on, so I can show you something more enjoyable.

TD


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

traildoc said:


> It is nice that Jayem thinks both shops are good, but that needs to be clarified ALOT. Rider BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I personally have never been on a B&B ride, but I have ridden with Chewy and he is great asset to the Sedona biking scene. I don't think he has ever been into guiding a full blown bushwhack ride that is sometimes done at MBH, so there maybe a difference in the ultimate experience.
> 
> ...


HAHAHA! just mentioned B&B for the coffee maybe not the group rides....


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Part of what I have to balance out between the shops is that I hate coffee.


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

Jayem said:


> Part of what I have to balance out between the shops is that I hate coffee.


I personally have never spent one cent on coffee for myself. I have purchased it for others but I have not for myself. Cakewalk has a really fancy coffee machine and he is ALWAYS trying to get me to drink it, but I would rather just drink hot sky juice.

I once ran a houseboat trip for 45 people, where I purchased all the groceries for the three-day trip. I purchased three jars of instant coffee for the trip. You would have thought I had committed a felony. I was 30 years old when I did the trip, and the participants probably still hate me.

I think the main difference in the shop rides is that normally each has done rides close to their shop location. B & B has benefited greatly with the addition of Made in the Shade, Slim Shady, Easy Sleazy, Easy Breezy and H....E.

Mountain Bike Heaven has always benefited due to the easy access to Secret Trails and the large amount of trails in West Sedona.


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

*Latest Loops, Shuttles and Out ad Backs in Sedona*

As many people know the Arizona Spring Fling is coming up in March. So for those of you looking for some great spring ridng you might want to check out Sedona. Here is my latest ride ideas. I am curous if anyone has put together a list of non-system trails in Moab.

*Popular Sedona Rides Consisting of Loops, Out and Back Rides and Shuttles on System and Non-System Trails*

Trails are shown by where they are located, the fun factor/degree of difficulty, the length of the ride and my rating as to which trail I would ride first as an advanced rider (A1, A2, A3, B1, B2, C1 & D1)

West Sedona Area

Advanced Loops:

1.Start at the High School to Under the Radar to Under Under the Radar to New Rams Head to Cake Walk to Pyramid to Witch Doctor to Pyramid to Cake Walk to New Rams Head to Under Under the Radar to Double D to New Rams Head to Chavez Road to Ridge to Sketch to Lemonade Bypass to Old Ridge to Ridge to Carol Canyon to Homee to Bike Path to the High School. (approx. 3 ½ hours ) A1

2.Start at the Cultural Center to Ledge'n'Airy to Bypass to Girdner to Easy Rider to Plumber's Crack to the Cultural Center. (approx. 2 hours ) A3

3.Start at Thunder Mountain Trailhead to Chimney Rock to Dry Creek Road to Lower Lizard Head to Dry Creek Gravel Road (Vultee Arch Road) to Lost Watch to Touron to Chuck Wagon to Chuck Wagon to Touron to Sunset to Dry Creek Gravel Road (Vultee Arch Road) to Lower Lizard Head to Dry Creek Road to Thunder Mountain to Thunder Mountain Trailhead. (approx. 4 hours ) A1

4.Start at Thunder Mountain Trailhead to Chimney Rock to Dry Creek Road to Lower Lizard Head to Dry Creek Gravel Road to Lost Watch to Touron to Chuck Wagon to Chuck Wagon to Lost Watch to Mescal to Canyon of Fools to Dawa to Cockscomb to Christmas Wash to AZ Cypress to Anaconda to Girdner to Lower Lizard Head to Dry Creek Road to Thunder Mountain Trail to the Thunder Mountain Trailhead. (approx. 5 hours ) A2

5.Recycle Center to Carol Canyon to Ridge to Sketch to Ridge to Upper Ram's Head to New Ram's Head to Secret Slick Rock to Red Rock Crossing Road to Carol Canyon Wash to Under Under Under the Radar to Under Under the Radar to Old Post to Bike Path to Homee to Carol Canyon to the Recycle Center. (approx. 3 hours) B1

6.Mtn. Bike Heaven to Front Side of Airport to Bandit to Tabletop to Windsurfer to Bogus to Sketch to Ridge to Upper Ram's Head to New Ram's Head to Double D to Under Under the Radar to New Ram's Head to Cakewalk to Pyramid to Witch Doctor to Pyramid to Cakewalk to Old Post to Bike Path to Homee to Upper Homee to Old Post to Recycle Center to Shelby Road to 89A to Mt. Bike Heaven. (approx. 4 hours) B1

7.Basha's to Little Elf Trailhead to Tea Cup to Upper Tea Cup to Mouse Fingers to Tea Cup to Soldiers Pass Road to Soldiers Pass Trail to Jordan to Ant Hill to the Ant Hill Climb Trail to the Jump Trail to Roller Coaster to The Nine Way Intersection to Centennial to Crucifixion to Second Coming to Airport Road to Front Side of Airport to Bandit to Recycle Center to Shelby Road to 89A to Basha's. (approx. 3 hours) B2

8.Second Coming and 89A to Second Coming to Grand Central to the Nine Way to Roller Coaster to the Jump Trail to Ant Hill to Jordan to Soldiers Pass Trail to Soldiers Pass Road to Seven Scared Pools to Soldiers Pass Trail to Jordan to Power Station Plunge to the Nine Way to Centennial to Crucifixion to Second Coming to 89A. (approx. 3 ½ hours) B2

9.Catholic Church and Crucifixion Trailhead to Lost and Found to Jump Trail to Ant Hill to Jordan to Power Station Plunge to Jordan to Jim Thompson to Birdcage to Jim Thompson to Jordan to Power Station Plunge to Grand Central to Second Coming to the Catholic Church (approx. 3 ½ hours) B2

10.Mtn. Bike Heaven to the Front Side of Airport to Brewer to Crucifixion to Grand Central to the Nine Way to Centennial to Crucifixion to Second Coming to 89A to Mtn. Bike Heaven. (2 ½ hours) B2

Intermediate Loops:

1.Start at Girdner Trailhead and Dry Creek Road to Dry Creek Gravel Road to Lost Watch to Touron to Chuck Wagon to Lost Watch to Secret Dry Creek Wash Crossing to Seven Canyons Road to Deadman's Pass Trail to Enchantment Road to Boyton Pass Road to Dawa to OK to AZ Cypress to Anaconda Bypass to Anaconda to Girdner to the Girdner Trailhead at Dry Creek Road. (approx. 3 1/2 hours) C1

2.Start at Girdner Trailhead at Dry Creek Road to Girdner to Anaconda to AZ Cypress to Girdner to Easy Rider to Plumber's Crack to Color Cove to Dry Creek Road to Lower Lizard Head to Dry Creek Road and Girdner Trailhead. approx. 2 hours ) C1

Easy Ride Out and Back with some short Intermediate to Advanced Sections:

1. Park at Deadman's Pass Trail Head ride Deadman's to the end of Trail and ride
back to your car. The easiest direction is east to west. If you thought the ride was too advanced you can ride the paved roads back to your vehicle. (approx. 1 ½ to 2 hours) D1

Advanced Shuttle Rides

Drop the Shuttle Vehicle at the Red Rock Crossing Road and Chavez Road Intersection then drive to the High School at Upper Red Rock Loop Road and Hwy 89A.

1.Start at the High School to Under the Radar to Under Under the Radar to Double D to New Ram's Head to Secret Slick Rock to Red Rock Crossing to Templeton to Slim Shady to H&#8230;..E to Baldwin to Templeton to Red Rock Crossing to the Carol Canyon Wash to Upper Red Rock Loop Road to Pyramid to Witch Doctor to Pyramid to Cake Walk to New Ram's Head to Under Under Under the Radar to the Shuttle Vehicle. The pick-up vehicle would be parked at the Red Rock Crossing Road and Chavez Road intersection.( approx. 4 hours) A1

2.Start at the High School to Under the Radar to Under Under the Radar to Double D to New Ram's Head to Secret Slick Rock to Red Rock Crossing to Templeton to Back of Beyond to Easy Breezy to Easy Sleezy to the Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to H&#8230;..E to Baldwin to Templeton to Red Rock Crossing to the Carol Canyon Wash to Upper Red Rock Loop Road to Pyramid to Witch Doctor to Pyramid to Cake Walk to New Ram's Head to Under Under Under the Radar to the Shuttle Vehicle. The pick-up vehicle would be parked at the Red Rock Crossing Road and Chavez Road intersection.( approx. 5 hours) A1+

3.Start at the High School and the Herkenham Trailhead. Ride Down Herkenham to Old Post to the Exit of Old Post at the Red Rock Crossing Road. (15 to 20 minutes) B1

4.Start at the High School and the Herkenham Trailhead. Ride Down Herkenham to Old Post turn left to Under Under the Radar to Under Under Under the Radar to Carol Canyon Wash to the pick-up vehicle parked at the bridge on the Red Rock Crossing Road. (30 minutes) A2

5. Start at the High School and the Under the Radar Trailhead to Bike Path to
Under the Radar to Under Under the Radar to Under Under Under the Radar to Carol Canyon Wash to the pick-up vehicle parked at the bridge on the Red Rock Crossing Road. (45 minutes) A1

6. Start at the High School and the Herkenham Trailhead. Ride Down Herkenham to Old Post turn left on Old Post and ride about 100 yards and look to your right for a trail at the base of the climb up Old Post. Turn right on Under Under the Radar. Follow UUTR to Under Under Under the Radar to the Carol Canyon Wash Bridge which s your exit point to the shuttle vehicle. (approx. 20 minutes) B1

Drop the shuttle vehicle off at the lower Burger King parking lot off Brewer Rd near Hwy 89A and Hwy 179A intersection.

1.Start at the Jordan Trailhead at the trailhead parking lot off Jordan Road. Ride west on Jordan towards Soldiers Pass. At the electrical power station head south to the Power Station Plunge trail to the Eight Way to Centennial to Crucifixion to Burger King. (approx 40 minutes) A1

2. Start at the Brewer trailhead off of Airport Road. The trail starts by climbing to the left out of the parking lot. (approx. 12 minutes) B1

Drop the shuttle vehicle off at the Hwy 179 and Schnebly Hill Road intersection drive up to the top of Schnebly Hill. At the top of the hill ride south to pick-up the top of the Munds Wagon Wheel trailhead.

1. At the top of the hill ride south to pick-up the top of the Munds Wagon Wheel 
trailhead. Ride down Munds back to the Huckabee parking lot. Pick-up the Huckabee By Pass trail to Schnebly Hill Rd. and back to the shuttle vehicle. (approx 70 minutes) B1

Bell Rock Area

2. Start at the Yavapi Parking lot (on Hwy. 179) across for the Bell Rock Parking lot northwest of Bell Rock. Ride west from the parking lot to pick-up Slim Shady turn left and bomb down Slim Shady to Made in the Shade. Turn left for a downhill to the Red Aguave or turn right and climb higher on Made in the Shade for a steeper downhill to the Red Aguave. (approx. 15 to 20 minutes) B1

Hwy 89A and 179 Area (Near Schnebly Hill Road)

Advanced Loops:

1.Schnebly Hill Road and Hwy. 179 to Huckaby Parking Lot to Munds Wagon Trail to Cow Pies to Damifino Saddle to Hangover to Munds Wagon Wheel to Huckaby Parking Lot to Fast Trail to Schnebly Hill Road to Hwy 179. ( approx. 2 1/2 hours ) A1

2.Burger King Schnelby Hill Road to Huckaby Parking Lot to Munds Wagon Trail to Cow Pies to Damifino Saddle to Damifino to Damifido to Killer Bee to Lavitra to Casner Canyon to Grass Hopper Point to Midgley Bridge to Wilson to Jim Thompson to Bird Cage to Jim Thompson to Jordan to Power House Plunge to the Nine Way to Grand Central to Crucifixion to Burger King. (approx. 4 1/2 hours) A1

Broken Arrow Area

Advanced Loops

1. Pine Court to Mystic to Hogalicious to Hog Wash to Hog Heaven to Mystic to Chaplel Road to Chapel Trail to Little Horse to Chicken Point to Broken Arrow to High on the Hog to Hog Heaven to Hog Wash to Cemetery to Pine Court. (approx. 2 ½ hours) A1

2. Pine Court to Mystic to Hogalicious to Hog Wash to Hog Heaven to Mystic to Chapel Road Chapel Trail to Little Horse to Lama to Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to H.T. to Little Horse to Chicken Point to Broken Arrow to High on the Hog to Hog Heaven to Hog Wash to Cemetery to Pine Court. ( approx. 3 ½ hours) A2

3.Pine Court to Mystic to Hogalicious to Hog Wash to Hog Heaven to Mystic to Chapel Road to Chapel Trail to Little Horse to Lama to Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to Templeton to Back of Beyond to Easy Breezy to H.T. to Little Horse to Chicken Point to Broken Arrow to High on the Hog to Hog Heaven to Hog Wash to Cemetery to Pine Court. ( approx. 4 hours) A1

Little Horse Parking Lot (located on the east side of Hwy 179 about 400 yards south of the Back of Beyond Road/Hwy. 179 intersection)

Advanced Loops:

1.Bell Rock Tail to H.T. to Easy Sleezy to Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to H&#8230;..E to Baldwin to Templeton to Back of Beyond to Easy Breezy to H.T. to Bell Rock to Little Horse Parking Lot. (approx. 3 hours) A1

2.Bell Rock Trail to H.T. to Easy Sleezy to Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to H&#8230;..E to Baldwin to Templeton to Back of Beyond to Easy Breezy to H.T. to Bell Rock to Little Horse to Little Horse to Chicken Point to Broken Arrow to High on the Hog to Hog Heaven to Mystic to the Neighborhood to Little Horse Parking Lot. ( approx. 4 1/2 hours) A1

Starting From Village of Oak Creek

Advanced Loop:

1.Red Agave to Made in the Shade (this trail is a loop so you can do the high or low line to get to Slim Shady) to Slim Shady to H.T to Eazy Sleezy to Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to H&#8230;.E to Baldwin to Templeton to Slim Shady to Made in the Shade to the Red Agave. ( approx. 4 hours) A1

2.Red Agave to Made in the Shade (this trail is a loop so you can do the high or low line to get to Slim Shady) to Slim Shady to Templeton to Back of Beyond to Eazy Breezy to H.T. to Little Horse to Lama to Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to Made in the Shade to the Red Agave. (approx. 3 hours) A1

Classic Intermediate Loop with Beginner and Advanced Sections

1. From Bike & Bean to Bell Rock Pathway to Lama to Little Horse to Broken Arrow to Morgan Road to Hwy. 179 to Pine Court to Mystic to Chapel Road to the Neighborhood Trail to Bell Rock Pathway to H.T. to Templeton to Bell Rock Pathway to Bike & Bean. (approx. 3 ½ hours) A3

Easy Ride Out and Back:

1. From Bike & Bean ride to the Bell Rock Pathway Trailhead proceed north to the Little Horse Parking Lot turn around and ride back to the Bell Rock Trailhead. (approx. 2 hours) D1

Easy Loop:

1.From Bike & Bean ride to the Bell Rock Pathway Trailhead Proceed North to the Bell Rock Loop Trail after completing the loop ride back to Bike& Bean on Bell Rock Pathway. (approx. 1 ½ hours) D1

Drop the shuttle vehicle off at the Hwy 179 and Schnebly Hill Road intersection drive up to the top of Schnebly Hill. At the top of the hill ride south to pick-up the top


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice Sedona write up on Singletrack.com

http://singletrack.competitor.com/2010/02/uncategorized/destination-sedona-arizona_2582


----------



## Dee-Raylor (Feb 24, 2010)

*Depends*



dwt said:


> Nice Sedona write up on Singletrack.com
> 
> http://singletrack.competitor.com/2010/02/uncategorized/destination-sedona-arizona_2582


..if you're a touron


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

Dee-Raylor said:


> ..if you're a touron


DR:

Sounds like you are familiar with Sedona riding. What do you consider your most favorite rides? If you were to do a write up on Sedona as compared to Moab what would you say about the two areas?

TD


----------



## Dee-Raylor (Feb 24, 2010)

traildoc said:


> DR:
> 
> Sounds like you are familiar with Sedona riding. What do you consider your most favorite rides? If you were to do a write up on Sedona as compared to Moab what would you say about the two areas?
> 
> TD


As of late:

HL-Templeton-Hogs

It's a toss up at this point. Sedona doesn't have the wide open expanses of Moab. While the technical features are extremely challenging, it's missing some of the bigger moves that Moab brings to the table.

Camping is limited and accommodations are pricey.

You have done a tremendous job of providing a the riding opportunities, but unfortunately the town does not rely on revenue from MTBR's.

Don't get me wrong! What you have accomplished in the way of opening lines of communication with FS is truly admirable. Just wish that there were more business owners who recognized the pontential:thumbsup:


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

Dee-Raylor said:


> As of late:
> 
> HL-Templeton-Hogs
> 
> What you have accomplished in the way of opening lines of communication with FS is truly admirable. Just wish that there were more business owners who recognized the pontential:thumbsup:


I personally have done very little with the FS other than show them that some of the mountain bikers are pretty good and dependable at trail maintenance where necessary. Fortuntely the new regime recognizes a good work product and wants to see the public experience some great hiking and biking loop senerios, Others are doing a good job at the communication effort.

I am hoping the national and international recognition we are experiencing in the mountain biking publications will eventually help with increased tourism. Let's face it the US economy is in the tank currently and our new president doesn't ride a mountain bike, so we can't count on him for any help, we have to do it on our own.

If we are good ambassadors and share the goods with our fellow riders THEY WILL COME.

Can you determine which rider rode in the Tour de France?

I am curious what you think the business owner recognition would do to help out the mountain biking scene? Discount room rates? Bike wash? If Jimmy can pack the Aguave that will be a good sign of success..

TD

.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Dee-Raylor said:


> ..if you're a touron


I resemble that remark


----------



## Dee-Raylor (Feb 24, 2010)

traildoc said:


> I am hoping the national and international recognition we are experiencing in the mountain biking publications will eventually help with increased tourism. Let's face it the US economy is in the tank currently and our new president doesn't ride a mountain bike, so we can't count on him for any help, we have to do it on our own.
> 
> If we are good ambassadors and share the goods with our fellow riders THEY WILL COME.
> 
> ...


That's not hard!

But, who's the old geezer next to him? 



> I am curious what you think the business owner recognition would do to help out the mountain biking scene? Discount room rates? Bike wash? If Jimmy can pack the Aguave that will be a good sign of success..


Exactly! At the least set aside some land for camping. Bandoleros don't do so well in public. We need to be put back in our cages at night...women and children BEWARE

Here is a little sompin' that I put together from a recent trip to Sedona. Weather was questionable but well worth the 5hour drive out West:thumbsup:






Sedona/Preskit from Bryan Andrada on Vimeo.


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

Dee-Raylor said:


> That's not hard!
> 
> But, who's the old geezer next to him?
> 
> ...


DR:

That video sucks, I was only able to watch it five times so far. How does one save it or speed up the download process?

I have been getting numerous calls from people who have watched that video and now want to change their ride plan from Moab to Sedona.

Thanks for a taste of Heaven,

TD


----------



## Dee-Raylor (Feb 24, 2010)

*This..*



traildoc said:


> DR:
> 
> That video sucks, I was only able to watch it five times so far. How does one save it or speed up the download process?
> 
> ...


might be what your looking for. Create a quick Vimeo account and you're good as gold.

http://vimeo.com/download/video:16468303?v=2&e=1267128531&h=bf0dfe0e91d39fa2b88b708cfb7c807a&uh=3a76006b141e43b5a816c5e4798ee072

Thanks! It only took a few mins to edit the footage (hard to screw up such good scenery/terrain), but it took me a few hours to come up with a good tune


----------



## Dee-Raylor (Feb 24, 2010)

*hollaback*



traildoc said:


> Thanks for a taste of Heaven,
> 
> TD


If Sedona is a "taste of Heaven", then where do I go to get the whole slice...

If you're ever get 'round these parts, make sure to give a holla.:thumbsup:


----------



## mordecai (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey man, Sedona is killer! Been there a few times and got good use out of this book:

http://www.amazon.com/Fat-Tire-Tale...1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1267133088&sr=1-1-fkmr0

Have fun.

-M


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

mordecai said:


> Hey man, Sedona is killer! Been there a few times and got good use out of this book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fat-Tire-Tale...1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1267133088&sr=1-1-fkmr0
> 
> ...


M:

Cosmic's book is good for system trails, but if you want to do the trails depited in the above video you would probably do the following:

*Popular Sedona Rides Consisting of Loops, Out and Back Rides and Shuttles on System and Non-System Trails*

Trails are shown by where they are located, the fun factor/degree of difficulty, the length of the ride and my rating as to which trail I would ride first as an advanced rider (A1, A2, A3, B1, B2, C1 & D1)

West Sedona Area

Advanced Loops:

1.	Start at the High School to Under the Radar to Under Under the Radar to New Rams Head to Cake Walk to Pyramid to Witch Doctor to Pyramid to Cake Walk to New Rams Head to Under Under the Radar to Double D to New Rams Head to Chavez Road to Ridge to Sketch to Lemonade Bypass to Old Ridge to Ridge to Carol Canyon to Homee to Bike Path to the High School. (approx. 3 ½ hours ) A1

2.	Start at the Cultural Center to Ledge'n'Airy to Bypass to Girdner to Easy Rider to Plumber's Crack to the Cultural Center. (approx. 2 hours ) A3

3.	Start at Thunder Mountain Trailhead to Chimney Rock to Dry Creek Road to Lower Lizard Head to Dry Creek Gravel Road (Vultee Arch Road) to Lost Watch to Touron to Chuck Wagon to Chuck Wagon to Touron to Sunset to Dry Creek Gravel Road (Vultee Arch Road) to Lower Lizard Head to Dry Creek Road to Thunder Mountain to Thunder Mountain Trailhead. (approx. 4 hours ) A1

4.	Start at Thunder Mountain Trailhead to Chimney Rock to Dry Creek Road to Lower Lizard Head to Dry Creek Gravel Road to Lost Watch to Touron to Chuck Wagon to Chuck Wagon to Lost Watch to Mescal to Canyon of Fools to Dawa to Cockscomb to Christmas Wash to AZ Cypress to Anaconda to Girdner to Lower Lizard Head to Dry Creek Road to Thunder Mountain Trail to the Thunder Mountain Trailhead. (approx. 5 hours ) A2

5.	Recycle Center to Carol Canyon to Ridge to Sketch to Ridge to Upper Ram's Head to New Ram's Head to Secret Slick Rock to Red Rock Crossing Road to Carol Canyon Wash to Under Under Under the Radar to Under Under the Radar to Old Post to Bike Path to Homee to Carol Canyon to the Recycle Center. (approx. 3 hours) B1

6.	Mtn. Bike Heaven to Front Side of Airport to Bandit to Tabletop to Windsurfer to Bogus to Sketch to Ridge to Upper Ram's Head to New Ram's Head to Double D to Under Under the Radar to New Ram's Head to Cakewalk to Pyramid to Witch Doctor to Pyramid to Cakewalk to Old Post to Bike Path to Homee to Upper Homee to Old Post to Recycle Center to Shelby Road to 89A to Mt. Bike Heaven. (approx. 4 hours) B1

7.	Basha's to Little Elf Trailhead to Tea Cup to Upper Tea Cup to Mouse Fingers to Tea Cup to Soldiers Pass Road to Soldiers Pass Trail to Jordan to Ant Hill to the Ant Hill Climb Trail to the Jump Trail to Roller Coaster to The Nine Way Intersection to Centennial to Crucifixion to Second Coming to Airport Road to Front Side of Airport to Bandit to Recycle Center to Shelby Road to 89A to Basha's. (approx. 3 hours) B2

8.	Second Coming and 89A to Second Coming to Grand Central to the Nine Way to Roller Coaster to the Jump Trail to Ant Hill to Jordan to Soldiers Pass Trail to Soldiers Pass Road to Seven Scared Pools to Soldiers Pass Trail to Jordan to Power Station Plunge to the Nine Way to Centennial to Crucifixion to Second Coming to 89A. (approx. 3 ½ hours) B2

9.	Catholic Church and Crucifixion Trailhead to Lost and Found to Jump Trail to Ant Hill to Jordan to Power Station Plunge to Jordan to Jim Thompson to Birdcage to Jim Thompson to Jordan to Power Station Plunge to Grand Central to Second Coming to the Catholic Church (approx. 3 ½ hours) B2

10.	Mtn. Bike Heaven to the Front Side of Airport to Brewer to Crucifixion to Grand Central to the Nine Way to Centennial to Crucifixion to Second Coming to 89A to Mtn. Bike Heaven. (2 ½ hours) B2

Intermediate Loops:

1.	Start at Girdner Trailhead and Dry Creek Road to Dry Creek Gravel Road to Lost Watch to Touron to Chuck Wagon to Lost Watch to Secret Dry Creek Wash Crossing to Seven Canyons Road to Deadman's Pass Trail to Enchantment Road to Boyton Pass Road to Dawa to OK to AZ Cypress to Anaconda Bypass to Anaconda to Girdner to the Girdner Trailhead at Dry Creek Road. (approx. 3 1/2 hours) C1

2.	Start at Girdner Trailhead at Dry Creek Road to Girdner to Anaconda to AZ Cypress to Girdner to Easy Rider to Plumber's Crack to Color Cove to Dry Creek Road to Lower Lizard Head to Dry Creek Road and Girdner Trailhead. approx. 2 hours ) C1

Easy Ride Out and Back with some short Intermediate to Advanced Sections:

1. Park at Deadman's Pass Trail Head ride Deadman's to the end of Trail and ride
back to your car. The easiest direction is east to west. If you thought the ride was too advanced you can ride the paved roads back to your vehicle. (approx. 1 ½ to 2 hours) D1

Advanced Shuttle Rides

Drop the Shuttle Vehicle at the Red Rock Crossing Road and Chavez Road Intersection then drive to the High School at Upper Red Rock Loop Road and Hwy 89A.

1.	Start at the High School to Under the Radar to Under Under the Radar to Double D to New Ram's Head to Secret Slick Rock to Red Rock Crossing to Templeton to Slim Shady to H&#8230;..E to Baldwin to Templeton to Red Rock Crossing to the Carol Canyon Wash to Upper Red Rock Loop Road to Pyramid to Witch Doctor to Pyramid to Cake Walk to New Ram's Head to Under Under Under the Radar to the Shuttle Vehicle. The pick-up vehicle would be parked at the Red Rock Crossing Road and Chavez Road intersection.( approx. 4 hours) A1

2.	Start at the High School to Under the Radar to Under Under the Radar to Double D to New Ram's Head to Secret Slick Rock to Red Rock Crossing to Templeton to Back of Beyond to Easy Breezy to Easy Sleezy to the Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to H&#8230;..E to Baldwin to Templeton to Red Rock Crossing to the Carol Canyon Wash to Upper Red Rock Loop Road to Pyramid to Witch Doctor to Pyramid to Cake Walk to New Ram's Head to Under Under Under the Radar to the Shuttle Vehicle. The pick-up vehicle would be parked at the Red Rock Crossing Road and Chavez Road intersection.( approx. 5 hours) A1+

3.	Start at the High School and the Herkenham Trailhead. Ride Down Herkenham to Old Post to the Exit of Old Post at the Red Rock Crossing Road. (15 to 20 minutes) B1

4.	Start at the High School and the Herkenham Trailhead. Ride Down Herkenham to Old Post turn left to Under Under the Radar to Under Under Under the Radar to Carol Canyon Wash to the pick-up vehicle parked at the bridge on the Red Rock Crossing Road. (30 minutes) A2

5. Start at the High School and the Under the Radar Trailhead to Bike Path to
Under the Radar to Under Under the Radar to Under Under Under the Radar to Carol Canyon Wash to the pick-up vehicle parked at the bridge on the Red Rock Crossing Road. (45 minutes) A1

6. Start at the High School and the Herkenham Trailhead. Ride Down Herkenham to Old Post turn left on Old Post and ride about 100 yards and look to your right for a trail at the base of the climb up Old Post. Turn right on Under Under the Radar. Follow UUTR to Under Under Under the Radar to the Carol Canyon Wash Bridge which s your exit point to the shuttle vehicle. (approx. 20 minutes) B1

Drop the shuttle vehicle off at the lower Burger King parking lot off Brewer Rd near Hwy 89A and Hwy 179A intersection.

1.	Start at the Jordan Trailhead at the trailhead parking lot off Jordan Road. Ride west on Jordan towards Soldiers Pass. At the electrical power station head south to the Power Station Plunge trail to the Eight Way to Centennial to Crucifixion to Burger King. (approx 40 minutes) A1

2. Start at the Brewer trailhead off of Airport Road. The trail starts by climbing to the left out of the parking lot. (approx. 12 minutes) B1

Drop the shuttle vehicle off at the Hwy 179 and Schnebly Hill Road intersection drive up to the top of Schnebly Hill. At the top of the hill ride south to pick-up the top of the Munds Wagon Wheel trailhead.

1. At the top of the hill ride south to pick-up the top of the Munds Wagon Wheel 
trailhead. Ride down Munds back to the Huckabee parking lot. Pick-up the Huckabee By Pass trail to Schnebly Hill Rd. and back to the shuttle vehicle. (approx 70 minutes) B1

Bell Rock Area

2. Start at the Yavapi Parking lot (on Hwy. 179) across for the Bell Rock Parking lot northwest of Bell Rock. Ride west from the parking lot to pick-up Slim Shady turn left and bomb down Slim Shady to Made in the Shade. Turn left for a downhill to the Red Aguave or turn right and climb higher on Made in the Shade for a steeper downhill to the Red Aguave. (approx. 15 to 20 minutes) B1

Hwy 89A and 179 Area (Near Schnebly Hill Road)

Advanced Loops:

1.	Schnebly Hill Road and Hwy. 179 to Huckaby Parking Lot to Munds Wagon Trail to Cow Pies to Damifino Saddle to Hangover to Munds Wagon Wheel to Huckaby Parking Lot to Fast Trail to Schnebly Hill Road to Hwy 179. ( approx. 2 1/2 hours ) A1

2.	Burger King Schnelby Hill Road to Huckaby Parking Lot to Munds Wagon Trail to Cow Pies to Damifino Saddle to Damifino to Damifido to Killer Bee to Lavitra to Casner Canyon to Grass Hopper Point to Midgley Bridge to Wilson to Jim Thompson to Bird Cage to Jim Thompson to Jordan to Power House Plunge to the Nine Way to Grand Central to Crucifixion to Burger King. (approx. 4 1/2 hours) A1

Broken Arrow Area

Advanced Loops

1. Pine Court to Mystic to Hogalicious to Hog Wash to Hog Heaven to Mystic to Chaplel Road to Chapel Trail to Little Horse to Chicken Point to Broken Arrow to High on the Hog to Hog Heaven to Hog Wash to Cemetery to Pine Court. (approx. 2 ½ hours) A1

2. Pine Court to Mystic to Hogalicious to Hog Wash to Hog Heaven to Mystic to Chapel Road Chapel Trail to Little Horse to Lama to Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to H.T. to Little Horse to Chicken Point to Broken Arrow to High on the Hog to Hog Heaven to Hog Wash to Cemetery to Pine Court. ( approx. 3 ½ hours) A2

3.	Pine Court to Mystic to Hogalicious to Hog Wash to Hog Heaven to Mystic to Chapel Road to Chapel Trail to Little Horse to Lama to Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to Templeton to Back of Beyond to Easy Breezy to H.T. to Little Horse to Chicken Point to Broken Arrow to High on the Hog to Hog Heaven to Hog Wash to Cemetery to Pine Court. ( approx. 4 hours) A1

Little Horse Parking Lot (located on the east side of Hwy 179 about 400 yards south of the Back of Beyond Road/Hwy. 179 intersection)

Advanced Loops:

1.	Bell Rock Tail to H.T. to Easy Sleezy to Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to H&#8230;..E to Baldwin to Templeton to Back of Beyond to Easy Breezy to H.T. to Bell Rock to Little Horse Parking Lot. (approx. 3 hours) A1

2.	Bell Rock Trail to H.T. to Easy Sleezy to Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to H&#8230;..E to Baldwin to Templeton to Back of Beyond to Easy Breezy to H.T. to Bell Rock to Little Horse to Little Horse to Chicken Point to Broken Arrow to High on the Hog to Hog Heaven to Mystic to the Neighborhood to Little Horse Parking Lot. ( approx. 4 1/2 hours) A1

Starting From Village of Oak Creek

Advanced Loop:

1.	Red Agave to Made in the Shade (this trail is a loop so you can do the high or low line to get to Slim Shady) to Slim Shady to H.T to Eazy Sleezy to Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to H&#8230;.E to Baldwin to Templeton to Slim Shady to Made in the Shade to the Red Agave. ( approx. 4 hours) A1

2.	Red Agave to Made in the Shade (this trail is a loop so you can do the high or low line to get to Slim Shady) to Slim Shady to Templeton to Back of Beyond to Eazy Breezy to H.T. to Little Horse to Lama to Bell Rock Parking Lot to Slim Shady to Made in the Shade to the Red Agave. (approx. 3 hours) A1

Classic Intermediate Loop with Beginner and Advanced Sections

1. From Bike & Bean to Bell Rock Pathway to Lama to Little Horse to Broken Arrow to Morgan Road to Hwy. 179 to Pine Court to Mystic to Chapel Road to the Neighborhood Trail to Bell Rock Pathway to H.T. to Templeton to Bell Rock Pathway to Bike & Bean. (approx. 3 ½ hours) A3

Easy Ride Out and Back:

1. From Bike & Bean ride to the Bell Rock Pathway Trailhead proceed north to the Little Horse Parking Lot turn around and ride back to the Bell Rock Trailhead. (approx. 2 hours) D1

Easy Loop:

1.	From Bike & Bean ride to the Bell Rock Pathway Trailhead Proceed North to the Bell Rock Loop Trail after completing the loop ride back to Bike& Bean on Bell Rock Pathway. (approx. 1 ½ hours) D1


----------



## AZ Mikey (Dec 31, 2003)

Sedona 2010 AZSF from azmikew on Vimeo.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Gorgeous. Can't wait 2 more weeks to get there!

Thx for video


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Sigh. Man, I wish I coulda made it down for the Fling this year. The dirt looks perfect and the trails look, well, perfect too.

Hey Mike is that DG you're tagging behind on H..........E?


----------



## AZ Mikey (Dec 31, 2003)

KRob said:


> Sigh. Man, I wish I coulda made it down for the Fling this year. The dirt looks perfect and the trails look, well, perfect too.
> 
> Hey Mike is that DG you're tagging behind on H..........E?


Yep, the one & only durtgurl in the video. Sorry you couldn't make it down this year.


----------



## PekrSnot (Feb 17, 2012)

Never ridden Sedona and it's been several years since I've been there. I might have to make a trip out there. Moab has put in a lot of new trails but they're mainly more of the same old, same old. Hastily constructed and named by a committee.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

PekrSnot said:


> Never ridden Sedona and it's been several years since I've been there. I might have to make a trip out there. Moab has put in a lot of new trails but they're mainly more of the same old, same old. Hastily constructed and named by a committee.


I went for a brief visit in 2010, and was very impressed. The trail system is much more varied and complicated that Moab - so much so that hiring a guide is a good idea.

I was able to ride one day only, and rented a bike and hired a guide at Bike N Bean in Oak Creek. Great shop and the guide was more than worth it. Highly recommended to contact them and hire a guide for a day or two - even if you bring your own bike (which I will next trip).

I've been holding off on doing a long trip due to poor finances over the last 2 years. When I do go, it will be with 4 or 5 friends and we will be staying at the resort Bike N Bean is affiliated with, Red Agave

The locals can fill you in on more specifics on the variety of terrain. My guide took me on 5" travel stuff, accessed by riding, not shuttle. The terrain included a fair amount of climbing, so a sub 30lbs Trail or AM bike would be my recommendation as the machine of choice. Though there plenty of gnarly FR terrain to satisfy the gravity lovers if that is your style.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

It is a circular argument and more of a function of rider experience.and taste. Both are really fun. I prefer the St George area to either Moab or Sedona. Who cares, right  Trail Doc and some of you guys really piss me off because you live in such a cool place. I live in a terrarium known as the NW and really neeeed some sun.


----------



## Once_Upon_A_Time (Aug 13, 2004)

traildoc. He's super cool.


----------



## The Experience (Feb 25, 2012)

*Taking it all the way back to the original post*

Lots of sick singletrack is the answer.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

JMac47 said:


> I'm on a vicarious Sedona/Moab ride as I type!
> 
> JMac
> (....who has relatives in Prescott, pondering why he isn't there now to sneak up to Sedona for a real ride..:cryin: ..)


I wish I had family in CO and UT, Moab, Crested Butte and Durango are lovely places to ride, and I still haven't hit Salida yet for mtn biking, though I have been there for fly fishing on the Arkansas headwaters.


----------



## mtbikernc69 (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm glad I live in the Piedmont of North Carolina and have a friend who owns a house in Sedona! Western NC mountains full of trails and Sedona is a plane trip away!  YESSSSSSS!!!


----------

